#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Will PHP dominate the future of web development?

## Bhavya

As an open source web programming language, PHP is widely used around the world and powers a huge amount of websites today.
PHP works well with the CMSs.It delivers an amazing performance with it's scalable yet flexible functions.PHP also accepts platform diversity.


Do you think PHP will rule the future of web development?

----------

